# Alaska bucket list trip



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Incredible 9 day trip to Alaska trip last week. Thanks to everyone who helped and sent me PM's. 
Flew in on a Friday and went to Denali national park. Did get to see the mountain at 20,000ft and lots of wildlife. It hides in the clouds in summer.
Drove back to Anchorage Sun. where my wife had to work Mon and Tues. I had heard alot about ship creek. Its a mud hole so spent the time with my two daughters - quality time. Also, they didn't know the extent of the fishing trips I had planned.
Left Anchorage for Soldatna AK Tuesday. Got to see the the combat fishing at the Russian and Kenai river - not for me.

Wed morning 5am - Halibut fishing out of Anchor point. Just me and my daughters. Wife had to work in Kenai. They launch you from the beach with a tractor. Many Moose on the way down. Eagles everywhere on the beach. Sarah did the best with about a 50lbs halibut with mine at about 40 close behind. Caught our limit but most were 25 to 30lbs. Left with about 60lbs Halibut. Incredible views with volcano's and snow capped mountains in the back ground.
Thursday - Float plane trip to Wolverine creek across the cook inlet. Saw 8 brown bears and 3 moose from the plane. Caught our limit of Red (Sockeye) Salmon. While fishing saw 4 bears. Two tried to get in the boat. Not funny when you can see their eyelashes and he is 400 or so lbs. When the guide grabs is 44 you know its serious. Also, at about the 5th "hey bear shout" you start to get worried. Fish were jumping 2-3 feet in the air when hooked and the bears wanted some.

Friday 5am - Seward AK - Charter trip for Halibut and silver salmon. Caught out limit of Silver Salmon and tried for the Halibut. My youngest daughter caught one just over 100lbs. My wife and I caught one about 80lbs each. Many small ones. Rock fish and cod. Insane mountain views and wildlife,

Saturday (July 4) took an 8hr cruse to a glacier and saw some amazing humpback whales jumping out the water right at the boat. 

Sunday fly out 4 - 50lbs boxes of fish and a small 30lbs box. Over 200lbs of fish. The kids had to sit in the same seat to fit all the luggage. Took the red eye all night back to Houston

This was my dream trip since I was a kid.

See attached pics - The Mountains were amazing.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Anchor Point pics of Halibut out of Kenai*

Anchor Point pics of Halibut out of Kenai


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Float plane trip to Wolverine creek*

Float plane trip to Wolverine creek

Yes, That bear is about 20ft away. Too scared to take the closer pics. At one point one was about 12ft away but on the bank beside the boat.

Is that Matt's fishing hat ?????


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*Seward Ak - Halibut and Silver Salmon*

Seward Ak - Halibut and Silver Salmon


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*July 4th*

July 4th Glacier trip and whales. The whales were right next to the boat no telephoto lens. The only day it rained.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Alaska is a great trip, looks like it was for you.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

And the Eagles - Like black birds over there. Don't hold a fish too high.

Hope everyone enjoys the pics! I tried to keep it to fishing.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

*fish*

4 - 50lbs boxes and 1 - 30lb box. Just over 200lbs of fish.
8 pcs of luggage
No place to fit in the rental car - Priceless


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Looks and sounds amazing


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

I would've loaded all the fish first too... Haha bet the ladies were like what the heck


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome. I think you covered it. Congrats when are you going back? LOL


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I wanted to stop at two boxes but my wife on the right would not stop keeping em! We let her 80lbs halibut go and she was mad.
It was $375 to ship one 50lbs box home so all went on the airplane home with us. I can't see paying that.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I need to add the Silver Salmon out of Seward were caught in the Gulf of Alaska jigging with Squid type bait. I caught the most using some of Loy's jigging Technics. It worked in Alaska.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Yea thats crazy. I take a rolling igloo or two with my gear in it on the trip down. Bag my gear and carry it on for the trip home. But Im able to pack and freeze mine and check the coolers on the way home. $50 each and in the belly of the plane no problem staying frozen.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That is the way to go. Without 3 girls this would be alot less complicated. Only one bag of cloths for me.
My wife has business there and hope to go back in Sept., if not next year for certain.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Fishing starts to wind down beginning in Sept. Halibut boats for sure. But thats when I go the end of August. The Silvers get big avg 10-12 lbs on the Kenai anyway with a chance at a record Rainbow.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, what a great trip! We did our trip in 2012 and I'd go back in a heart beat.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great looking trip of a lifetime, Karl. I know you were in fishing heaven! Congrats, on a great pic album, brought back for us 2 Coolers. Truly is ..."The Last Frontier"


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow Karl! Y'all never slept! LOL

What an outstanding trip buddy. Loading the fish first....too funny!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Awesome Karl. Looks like ya'll had a really good time. Awesome pictures. Can't wait to taste some of that halibut. LOL!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am jealous, what can I say.
The pictures are great Karl the scenery and fish are beautiful especially the whale, good job!


You never know unless you go


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Great pictures karl. Looks like a great trip i need to take one day. Bet it was a blast.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Heading there in two weeks!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

Good luck Mark! post and tell us how you do.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go Karl! Those Halibut are huge! And that bear well that is a bit too close for comfort for me. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Incredible trip for y'all. Thanks for sharing Karl. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

We leave on the 16th and this will be our 4th year in a row. I've yet to catch a halibut over 60 pounds or get that close to a bear. You had one heck of a trip!!! Who did you end up offshore with out of Seward ?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Seward is deeper. Fish closer to the mountains and absolutely beautiful. The tides are less and the Halibut are larger than in the cook inlet. I used LaSea charters and caught loads of fish but would not use them again. The boat and captain were somewhat below expectations. The boat was old. Book a Silver salmon and Halibut trip like we did. You jig for the silvers. Good luck and don't forget to post.


----------

